# Reading > Forum Book Club >  November / Vonnegut Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Please vote for the Kurt Vonnegut book you would like to read in November by October 31st.

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please do not vote for the books you do not intend to read yourself. 


Cat's Cradle

Breakfast of Champions

The Sirens of Titan**



Book Club Procedures*

----------


## KidTruth

Yay for Kurt Vonnegut! I am new to this forum but will join in. I have two autographed 1st edition copies of Timequake sitting next to my bed. 

He is by far my favorite writer of this century, though maybe not for one single book, but rather the body of his work. I felt a great loss when he died - like the funny, wise grandfather I never had passed away.

----------


## Scheherazade

If you manage to get another 20 posts before the end of the month, you will be able to vote for the book you would like to read/discuss with us, Kid.

Welcome to the Forum!  :Smile:

----------


## River

Yeah I'm a newbie too, and dead set on voting for Breakfast of Champions. How many posts do I need to make before I can vote?

----------


## Nossa

^^ I think you need at least 50 posts to be able to vote.

----------


## River

> ^^ I think you need at least 50 posts to be able to vote.


Thank you. I'm working on it...

----------


## jlb4tlb

> ^^ I think you need at least 50 posts to be able to vote.


The poll accepted my vote and I had less then 50 posts.

Jeff

----------


## applepie

I went for The Sirens of Titan, but I'll likely read regardless. All three books sound pretty good, so there's no bad choice for me. Breakfast of Champions sounds intersting too.

----------


## River

Keep the votes coming for Breakfast of Champions people!

----------


## nscherneck

newbie to the forums, and i think the OCtober read will be my first here. im excited!

----------


## Alexei

> newbie to the forums, and i think the OCtober read will be my first here. im excited!


Welcome to the forum!  :Wave:

----------


## Scheherazade

Welcome to the Forum, Nscherneck! Glad you will be able to join us!  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

I'll have to pass on these, I've read them all before. I think they are all quite good, and hope you like whichever is chosen.

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope you will still be able to join in the discussion, B.  :Smile:

----------


## Alexei

I think I will skip the poll, I will read whatever you chose. I haven't read Vonnegut's books, so I will wait and see which one will be the first  :Smile:

----------


## MrD

Maybe the vote might be swayed by learning that there is a Cats Cradle film in the thinking stages right now?

----------


## jlb4tlb

> newbie to the forums, and i think the OCtober read will be my first here. im excited!


Welcome, enjoy your stay and please post comments both good and bad about the books you read.

----------


## missfife

I'm a newbie, I'm gonna try to jump on October's if I don't I'll be here for November's. I'm excited to join!!

----------


## applepie

It looks like Breakfast of Champions is going to be the winner. I've already reserved my copy, so I'm looking foward to participating.

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------

